# Differnces Between Red Belly Piranhas And Cariba Piranha?



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

as the title says, how do you tell the difference between Cariba Piranha aka Pyocentrus cariba, and the common red breasted piranha aka Pygocentrus nattereri?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Easiest way to tell is that cariba have clear eyes and a humeral spot, natts have red eyes and no humeral spot


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cariba generally get bigger as adults also.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Easiest way to tell is that cariba have clear eyes and a humeral spot, natts have red eyes and no humeral spot


how about when they are just 2-5" juvies? does that rule apply?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Cariba should be showing a pretty obvious humeral spot even at that size, but both fish would most likely still be showing clear eyes.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

oh okay thanks for the info, do red bellies grow humeral spot at all?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Some will get a real faint one as adults.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If red belly's get a humeral spot it is usually a darker grey. Cariba's humeral spots are black.

Here is baby cariba


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^^


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Personalitywise, generally caribe are more aggressive and less shy than red bellies


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Cariba should be showing a pretty obvious humeral spot even at that size, but both fish would most likely still be showing clear eyes.


my 3.5 inchers (red bellies) already have light red eyes so I think red eye developement is different in all families


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

-Caribe are wild caught from venezuala/colombia. Most reds are captive bred (caribe are often less skiddish)

-Caribe have clear eyes and reds have red eyes

-caribe have a distinct humeral spot behind their gills


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> -Caribe are wild caught from venezuala/colombia. Most reds are captive bred (caribe are often less skiddish)
> 
> -Caribe have clear eyes and reds have red eyes
> 
> -caribe have a distinct humeral spot behind their gills


one mine has one black spot on either side of his gills they are absolutely the same shape is it a gill parasite or deformed patterning?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> -Caribe are wild caught from venezuala/colombia. Most reds are captive bred (caribe are often less skiddish)
> 
> -Caribe have clear eyes and reds have red eyes
> 
> -caribe have a distinct humeral spot behind their gills


one mine has one black spot on either side of his gills they are absolutely the same shape is it a gill parasite or deformed patterning?
[/quote]Are you talking about a red? Reds can have faint hummeral spots but they arnt nearly as distinct as a healthy caribes. A pic would be more helpful if you wanted to start a new thrend.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

3 of my 5 reds have humeral spots.


----------

